

BitTorrent Creator's New Software DissidentX Hides Secrets In Plain Sight - dmix
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2014/01/15/bittorrent-creators-new-tool-dissidentx-hides-secrets-in-plain-sight/

======
omarforgotpwd
So if I understand this correctly, he's written a program that can mess with
the contents of a file such that when you run the file contents through some
hash function, the resulting hash is an encrypted message you generated with
someone's public key. Then, the owner of the private key can try and decrypt
the hash of the file to see if there's a message for them, effectively letting
you hide an encrypted message covertly inside the file. It's very difficult to
tell if the hash is an encrypted message, or if it's just a hash.

But how do they modify any type of file to generate the correct hash? A
carefully designed hash function?

